# como evitar cargarse de energia



## sergio (Sep 12, 2012)

me cambie de trabajo estoy trabajando en una minera en antofagasta chile .al lllegar todos los dias a mi cuarto a descanzar y tocar los casilleros (guardarropas metalicos) me da una descarga electrica y hasta me han dado 4 descargas seguidas . un dia intercale un voltimetro entre mi mano y el casillero y alcanzo a marcar 25 volts  .los casilleros estan sobre madera seca y las paredes tambien son de madera . creo que el ambiente de trabajo me carga de energia estatica . quisiera saber si puedo evitar de alguna manera esta situacion ya que me  molesta gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2012)

Cambia de calzado


----------



## foso (Sep 20, 2012)

Fácil. Pero tené mucho cuidado con lo que te voy a decir. Conectás un cable en el enchufe de tierra y le colocás un resistor de 1kohm. Luego tocás con la mano el otro borne del resistor. Asi te descargás de a poco a tierra. Si todavía sentís descarga aumentas la resistencia. Solo te digo que tengas cuidado de no confundirte el enchufe de tierra con el vivo.


----------



## sergio (Sep 21, 2012)

dosmetros no puedo cambiar el tipo de calzado me exigen que use estos que son aislantes .     foso me sirvio mucho para disminuir la corriente de descarga la resistencia gracias a ambos por sus consejos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2012)

y una coliza de esas de los autos atada al calzado?


----------



## Dano (Sep 21, 2012)

sergio dijo:


> dosmetros no puedo cambiar el tipo de calzado me exigen que use estos que son aislantes .     foso me sirvio mucho para disminuir la corriente de descarga la resistencia gracias a ambos por sus consejos



Alambre al tobillo, y lo dejas un poco largo para que toque el suelo. El calzado te lo exigen porque necesitas tener aislación electrica o por otro motivo?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2012)

foso dijo:


> Fácil. Pero tené mucho cuidado con lo que te voy a decir. Conectás un cable en el enchufe de tierra y le colocás un resistor de 1kohm. Luego tocás con la mano el otro borne del resistor. Asi te descargás de a poco a tierra. Si todavía sentís descarga aumentas la resistencia. Solo te digo que tengas cuidado de no confundirte el enchufe de tierra con el vivo.



Yo no haría esto, por las dudas...más bien, un cable de cobre a tierra y entre tu mano y el cable la resistencia, pero más elevada...de 100K a 1M


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 22, 2012)

sergio dijo:


> me cambie de trabajo estoy trabajando en una minera en antofagasta chile .al lllegar todos los dias a mi cuarto a descanzar y tocar los casilleros (guardarropas metalicos) me da una descarga electrica y hasta me han dado 4 descargas seguidas . un dia intercale un voltimetro entre mi mano y el casillero y alcanzo a marcar 25 volts  .los casilleros estan sobre madera seca y las paredes tambien son de madera . creo que el ambiente de trabajo me carga de energia estatica . quisiera saber si puedo evitar de alguna manera esta situacion ya que me  molesta gracias


Es la suma del calzado que estás usando (aislante), la ropa (genera estática por rozamiento) y el ambiente (seco).
- El ambiente no se puede cambiar.
- El calzado es el de seguridad --> tampoco.
- La ropa tampoco, a lo sumo ir viendo con que combinación de prendas se genera menos estática.

A mí me pasa lo mismo con la ropa de trabajo, todo lo que hago es descalzarme ni bien entro a casa, voy al dormitorio y me pongo otra cosa.  Cosa que haría de todas formas porque los zapatos de seguridad son pesados.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> Alambre al tobillo, y lo dejas un poco largo para que toque el suelo. El calzado te lo exigen porque necesitas tener aislación electrica o por otro motivo?



Es peligroso que lleve un alambre atado colgando si trabaja en una mina, puede que se enganche con algo y lo haga caer, o le lastime la pierna


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 27, 2012)

tiene que ser aislante, o de seguridad, porque puede pegarle un cable desnudo dentro del zapato, y sacarlo hasta afuera donde haga contacto con tierra y ta esta


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 27, 2012)

Es que justamente los zapatos de seguridad son altamente aislante...

al agregar ese alambre le quitarías una de las propiedades más importantes de los zapatos...

Lo mejor es que al llegar a casa...se descargue lentamente a través de un cables, con una resistencia de 1Mohm a tierra...


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 27, 2012)

tan importante es estar tan aislado? porque es perjudicial en ese caso, haria chispitas dentro de una mina,con lo peligroso que eso es, estube averiguando viene calzado de seguridad, aislado, y conectado a tierra, y un monton de variantes mas


----------



## Melghost (Sep 27, 2012)

Una vez leí en la hoja que venía con el calzado de seguridad que me dio mi empresa, que la suela era aislante pero no del todo; ofrecía una resistencia eléctrica muy alta, pero calculada para evitar ese problema (en determinados ambientes, una chispa puede ocasionar algo más gordo que un susto)

Con determinada ropa de calle que utilizo, a veces tengo verdaderos problemas con esto, hasta tal punto que llego a obsesionarme. Me he acostumbrado a cerrar la puerta del coche tocando sólo el cristal de la ventanilla; después procuro descargarme poco a poco, dando latigazos con el dedo en el retrovisor. Cuando ya me parece que no da calambre me quedo tocando la chapa de continuo antes de alcanzar las cerraduras. Bueno, una obsesión.

Recientemente se me ocurrió la idea de tocar la chapa exterior del coche antes de bajarme de él. Así cuando apoyo el pie en el suelo, la chispa tiene que darla en la suela. Desde entonces parece que no me ha vuelto a dar calambre, pero no estoy seguro de si se han dado las mismas condiciones de ropa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2012)

En una época usaba unas botitas de gamuza con suela creppe , eran muuuuuuuuuy aislantes , yo iba a una empresa que tenían una guillotina muy pero muy vieja , con correa plana de cuero cosido , entonces apoyaba los dedos muy suavemente en la correa corriendo unos segundos y me cargaba , luego iba a saludar a alguno de los muchachos


----------



## jol45 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola.

         Ten siempre a mano un objeto metalico que puedas empuñar bien, yo usaba el llavero con varias llaves, empuñaba todas menos una, con la cual topaba el objeto metalico antes de poner la mano, Pueden saltar chispas de arco hasta un centimetro de distancia, y te descargaras sin sentir nada.

    saludos


----------

